# Tila



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

she's so HOT!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

she looks like an anime chick


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice body but im not liking the face too much.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

heh she's a ImportModel 
when i go to HIN lol need to take a flix wih her sh*t


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Makoa84 said:


> Nice body but im not liking the face too much.


 i agree killer body though


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> Makoa84 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice body but im not liking the face too much.
> ...


 nice silicone too..


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

she has a nice body and a cute face.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i give her an 8 out of 10.. ehhe.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

TILA and LEXI, both hot Vietnamese chics


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I've seen her in person, she's hella short but she still looks good!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

haha gotta love them skanky import hoes. sometimes she looks like an alien.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

WHERE THIS CHICK COME FROM SHS KINA CUTE ELIOTT U MET THIS CHCIK WHERE WAS THE TOFFEE?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Thatz the chick that appearred in "Surviving Ted Nugent(?)" ...shez like 4" tall...














...seriously...she has a nice body...but not the face...i've seen better pix of this chick and some of her videos too...the videos were all right...soft core porn...


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

yea tila is a sexy viet gurl. lexy is hot too someone should post pics!! Lazy when u goin to HIN? I went august 01 or 02 i forgot it was OFF DA HOOOK!!! Natasha Yi and Rowena Galam were there!

Oburi

hey isnt lexi pinay??(philipino girl)


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Nice.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

yea, nice bod, but she looks like a f*cking clown


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

no way Jose.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

looks too young, im not a pedo


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

vanz said:


> TILA and LEXI, both hot Vietnamese chics


 Lexi is 10 times hotter.........that girl looks like she's 16......


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

alba


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> vanz said:
> 
> 
> > TILA and LEXI, both hot Vietnamese chics
> ...


Not a problem.









(EDIT) Post more pics!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sorry tiny...Lexi is hotter that jessica alba toooo.......


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

what?!?

youre outta your mind! well, maybe to you


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Im not into it.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

thats just to me homie.....my taste... :smile:


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

both damn hot though


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

oh hell yeah .I mean I wouldnt kick jessica alba out of my bed....


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> alba










OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH YEAH!


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Tila is like the most controversial import model out there right now. Tila and the iREV girls...damn they hot!!! She may have high cheek bones...and short...but she's still hella cute. I bet you guys will hit it if given the opportunity.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

oburi said:


> yea tila is a sexy viet gurl. lexy is hot too someone should post pics!! Lazy when u goin to HIN? I went august 01 or 02 i forgot it was OFF DA HOOOK!!! Natasha Yi and Rowena Galam were there!
> 
> Oburi
> 
> hey isnt lexi pinay??(philipino girl)


Natasha Yi's dope!! But her attitude sucks.. gets a nose bleed from her nose too high up in the clouds.

But that chick in the pic is aiight. Too young though.



KingJeff said:


> haha gotta love them skanky import hoes.


Doode!! Your talking about some of my homegurls and ex's.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i wanted to see that ted nugent show he is a helluva hunter sh*t i wonder what he got them mofos doin on his fuckin land the size of some cities lol


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

of course id hit it!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

im into asian chicks so id do her in a second...


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

o and what is wrong with her face its cute as a button and after seeing this pic i think im in love...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> o and what is wrong with her face its cute as a button and after seeing this pic i think im in love...


 I have a different feeling after seeing that pic. I am at the farthest stage of disgust and anger after having to see that creature.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> FeedingFrenzy said:
> 
> 
> > o and what is wrong with her face its cute as a button and after seeing this pic i think im in love...
> ...


 CREATURE ARE U NUTS!! explain y shes a screature


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I'll post some more pics of her when i get home...

Beans...do you have something against asian women?


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

yea beans i juss think u ant into asians :nod:


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

vanz said:


> I'll post some more pics of her when i get home...
> 
> Beans...do you have something against asian women?


 Explain something to me please. Why are you so ignorant to assume that I have "something" against Asian women just because I do not find one of them attractive?

And for you FeedingFrenzy I can accurately describe that thing as a creature because if you refernce Webster's Dictionary, creature is defined by any living thing characerized as not self-existent and with voluntary movement.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

ok then what is not attractive about her facial features? and tell me this say she wanted 2 sleep with you would u do it...and dun use the odl paper bag it line either


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

beans you see the body on her..please ......I dont think you would know what do with that ..thats probably why he dont like her :rasp:


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> ok then what is not attractive about her facial features? and tell me this say she wanted 2 sleep with you would u do it...and dun use the odl paper bag it line either


 First, I dont have to explain any of my opinions or feelings to you boy. Secondly, the only thing I would touch her with is a cattle prod


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

nice 1 MR H


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> Secondly, the only thing I would touch her with is a cattle prod


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

if u woulkdnt bang her then ur def


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> if u woulkdnt bang her then ur def


 Another insightful comment from an angry immature teenager. Why can't I be entitled to an opinion or be subjected to accusation of being a homosexual?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Im not a big fan of fake boobies.....sorry.....Im also not into a ton of make up......lastly I think asian ladies look far better with there normal hair color or a few high lights.....ove course this is from a die hard brunette lover!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> of course id hit it!










i would too


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> FeedingFrenzy said:
> 
> 
> > if u woulkdnt bang her then ur def
> ...


 you should be entitled to your own opinon....without subject to accusation..Im with you on that Beans.....


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

BeansAranguren...don't hate the player...hate the game :laugh:


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Here's a pic of Tila


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I would bang her.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

better pics


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

those pics are WAAAY better!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice butt on that last one!!


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

yup nice ass. post some pics of lexi i wanna see :nod: !

Oburi


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I hope lexi don't mind me posting this up...it's from her website.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

oo shes damn fione!







well killer body atleast.

Oburi


----------



## svpog (Oct 21, 2003)

Got rice???


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

watch what you post...Lexi is a member of this board


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

aaahhh...the girls of asianlaah...i wish i had the poster.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

WOW they are all FIONE! I didnt know lexi is a member of this board does she have any p's?

Oburi


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I think she has caribes...hopefully she'll model by her piranhas when she posts those pics up...when she does...I'll gladly use that as my sig


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

> hopefully she'll model by her piranhas when she posts those pics up


wow that would be awsome. id like to see those as well, maybe we should make a poll?









Oburi


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

poll about what?


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

how many members would like to see the beautiful lexi posing with some vicious caribe?

Oburi


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You know what Id like to do to threads like these....


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

swim with the piranahs!


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

id hit them all


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

vanz said:


> Here's a pic of Tila


 why does she always have her face pointig down ..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

she dosent want everybody to see that buttaface up close and personel.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

mmmmm

strange tang....


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> englishman Posted on Oct 28 2003, 07:28 PM id hit them all love.gif laughlong.gif


I'd like to, but I don't think I'd make it past the 1st one.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> she dosent want everybody to see that buttaface up close and personel.


 my thoughts exactly.


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I don't see what's wrong with her face at all. And I do like her with black hair also.


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

id hit everyone one of those girls :nod:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Thats a good picture thats all......but dam she has a rockin body


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

schhmokin!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks alot!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

caazi said:


> I don't see what's wrong with her face at all. And I do like her with black hair also.


 I think so too!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2003)

Great thanks.
Does anyone know how to clean between the keys on a keyboard?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah I agree thats she's SUPER HOT. I definatly would NOT throw out of bed.


----------

